# Grundausstattung Fliegen für Anfänger



## René F (4. November 2016)

Moin,
ich bin, was das Fliegenfischen betrifft, noch Anfänger. Rute und Rolle habe ich bereits (Klasse 5). Auch eine Handvoll Fliegen, von einem Bekannten geschenkt bekommen.

Jetzt frage ich mich, welche Fliegen (Muster) man so braucht.
Es soll bei mir zu Hause mit Streamern auf Barsch gehen und in Schweden (Småland) in Bächen auf Forelle (im Frühjahr).

Welche Fliegen dürfen bei euch nicht fehlen?

Gibt es vernünftige (!) Fliegensets für eine Grundausstattung zu kaufen? (Binden kann ich noch nicht #d)


----------



## Lajos1 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Grundausstattung Fliegen für Anfänger*

Hallo,

mit den Fliegensets ist das halt so eine Sache. Neben einigen brauchbaren hast Du da halt auch etliches an nicht so guten Fliegen dabei.
Die Mustervielfalt ist ungeheuer groß. Für Anfänger, oder auch etwas Fortgeschrittene an fremden Gewässern  empfehle ich erstmal Goldkopfnymphen und zwar hell, dunkel und meliert, in zwei Größen, 10 und 14. Damit liegt man zu 70 bis 80 Prozent erstmal richtig. 
Mit der Zeit kommt dann die Erfahrung und fast jedes Gewässer hat diverse Besonderheiten. Aber gerade diese herauszubekommen ist für mich ein großer Reiz.
Mit der 5er liegst Du für einen Anfänger goldrichtig.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. November 2016)

*AW: Grundausstattung Fliegen für Anfänger*



René F schrieb:


> Jetzt frage ich mich, welche Fliegen (Muster) man so braucht.
> Es soll bei mir zu Hause mit Streamern auf Barsch gehen und in Schweden (Småland) in Bächen auf Forelle (im Frühjahr).



Hallo Renè,
deine Frage ist nicht so einfach zu beantworten (fremde Gewässer). 
Die Streamer für die Barsche sind das kleinere Problem. Da kannst Du Muster wie Whooly Bugger, Clouser Minnow etc. in Gr. 10-6 nehmen.
Für die Forellen würde ich eigentlich das Gleiche nehmen, da diese nach der Laichzeit im Frühjahr eher auf ordentliche Brocken stehen. Bei uns am Wasser ändert sich das erst, wenn sie nach dem Laichgeschäft wieder zugelegt haben. 
Was auch geht, sind größere Naßfliegen, wie z.B. wet-wire Western Coachman, Connemara Black oder Kate McLaren mit einem Spaltblei auf Tiefe gebracht. Das geht dann aber auch schon in Richtung streamern.

Schöner wird´s dann mit steigender Wassertemp., wenn man wieder mit Trockenfliege und Nymphen fischen kann. Hier gibt´s dann viele Muster, wobei GK-Nymphen ein Muß sind. Bei den Trockenen fische ich gerne Parachutes und Paraloops in Gr. 14-20, oder Griffith Gnat-ähnliche Muster in gleicher Größe. 

Was Fliegensets angeht, hat Lajos schon das Wichtigste geschrieben. Aber vielleicht kennst Du ja einen Binder, der Dir ein paar Muster nach deinen Bedürfnissen zwirbelt.

So long
Steff


----------



## René F (6. November 2016)

*AW: Grundausstattung Fliegen für Anfänger*

Danke euch beiden für die Antworten. Dass meine Frage nicht so einfach zu beantwirten ist, dachte ich mir schon 

Werde mich dann mal nach Goldkopfnymphen und Streamern umschauen. Bei uns in der Nähe gibt es eine Fliegenfischerschule,da frage ich einfach mal nach.
Wenn ich dann in Schweden bin, kann ich mir ja auch vor Ort noch Tipps einholen und Fliegen besorgen.


----------



## Maifliege (6. November 2016)

*AW: Grundausstattung Fliegen für Anfänger*

Whooly Bugger, Clouser Minnow etc. würd ich auch empfehlen...


----------



## maggo (8. November 2016)

*AW: Grundausstattung Fliegen für Anfänger*

Wooly Bugger in schwarz ist ein absoluter Fänger. In Skandinavien nehme ich auch gerne Goldkopfnymphen - und sollte etwas steigen, dann ist die "Midge" mein Favorit.
In Schweden sehr verbreitet ist auch Supa-Puppa und mein absoluter Favorit um die Fische zum Steigen zu bewegen ist die Klinkhamer.

Da ich selbst binde, weiß ich nicht, wo es die als Pack gibt. Aber wenn du nach den Namen googelst, sollte sich was finden.

Viele Grüße,
Marco


----------



## Harrie (9. November 2016)

*AW: Grundausstattung Fliegen für Anfänger*



Maifliege schrieb:


> Whooly Bugger, Clouser Minnow etc. würd ich auch empfehlen...



Und Red Tag nicht vergessen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (11. November 2016)

*AW: Grundausstattung Fliegen für Anfänger*

Noch ein Nachtrag von mir. Statt dem Whooly Bugger binde und fische ich normal den Black Jack: http://www.royal-flyfishing.com/cms/front_content.php?idart=221
Ein paar Kumpels, denen ich welche gebunden habe, schwören ebenfalls drauf.


----------



## Flyfisher1 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Grundausstattung Fliegen für Anfänger*

Hallo Steff, ist ein Klemmblei, am Vorfach eines Einsteigers nicht zu gefahrlich für die Rutenspitze. Beschleunigt die Schnur bei einem verunglückten Wurf doch bis auf 90 Kmh. Trifft des Klemmblei dabei die Rutenspitze, wirkt das wie ein Geschoß.


----------



## Thomas E. (20. November 2016)

*AW: Grundausstattung Fliegen für Anfänger*

Moin,

deshalb sollte man solche "Geschosse" immer im D- Cast ausbringen !
Die Fliege bleibt dabei in Wassernähe und startet von dort auch wieder, so ist ein Rutenkontakt kaum mehr möglich.


----------



## Fyrdraca (20. November 2016)

*AW: Grundausstattung Fliegen für Anfänger*



Thomas 45 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> deshalb sollte man solche "Geschosse" immer im D- Cast ausbringen !
> Die Fliege bleibt dabei in Wassernähe und startet von dort auch wieder, so ist ein Rutenkontakt kaum mehr möglich.



Dafür muss man aber erst Werfen können! Was aber bei einem Anfänger nicht der Fall ist!


----------



## Thomas E. (20. November 2016)

*AW: Grundausstattung Fliegen für Anfänger*



Fyrdraca schrieb:


> Dafür muss man aber erst Werfen können! Was aber bei einem Anfänger nicht der Fall ist!



Moin,

der Static Roll Cast gehört zur D- Cast- Familie und den lernt man als Beginner schnell, ggf. in jeden Anfängerkurs, so bei mir auch.


----------



## Steff-Peff (20. November 2016)

*AW: Grundausstattung Fliegen für Anfänger*



Flyfisher1 schrieb:


> Hallo Steff, ist ein Klemmblei, am Vorfach eines Einsteigers nicht zu gefahrlich für die Rutenspitze. Beschleunigt die Schnur bei einem verunglückten Wurf doch bis auf 90 Kmh. Trifft des Klemmblei dabei die Rutenspitze, wirkt das wie ein Geschoß.



Hallo Flyfisher,
hatte diesbezüglich noch nie Probleme. Da habe ich vor Tungstenbeads etc. mehr Respekt und kenne Leute, die sich mit solchen ne Rute geschrottet haben.
Gruß
Steff


----------

